# Besoin d'aide ...Merci ....



## overdoozedj (22 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 

Voilà j'ai besoin d'aide ....j'en ai marre de formater et de ma planter à tous les coups ...je suis revenu sur seven en attendant ....j'ai horreur de cette interface ....je vous le cache pas :rose:....j'aimerais créer un Dual-Boot : XP
                                                           MAC OS X 

j'aimerais surtout être dans une version sans soucis ....par exemple Lion ....ou, encore mieux, Mountain Lion ! Hors, je suis sur un Netbook PAckard Bell Dot SE3, possédant un Intel atom Z540 cadencé à 664Mhz à peine !!! et 1013mb de Ram précisément ...pour 224Gb de HDD ....ma configuration est donc très petite je vous l'accorde :rose:....mais n'est-il pas possible de contourner et de forcer la machine à booter Mac os X Lion (au moin) ? pourquoi je veux une version récente ? Les passionnés de Mac os X confirmerons que pour jouir totalement de MAc os X il FAUT une version actuelle ....pour pouvoir utiliser toutes les applications sans soucis ...j'ai tenté d'installer Leopard 10.5.8, tout à fonctionné à merveille:love: mais cette version est trop ancienne et n'accepte plus que de faibles applications telles : iTunes,Safari,ect ......Hors ....pas de iCloud ....pas de FaceTime....Pas de Apple Store...

voici le genre de BOOT que je veux obtenir sur ma machine ....







j'ai déjà trouvée cette vidéo pour m'aider ....je ne sais pas ce que çà pourrais donner  ....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcqYfrIn914[/YOUTUBE]

parce que en plus j'ai détruit le MBR de mon PC ! donc il FAUT ABSOLUMENT un LIVE CD en BOOT 0 pour démarrer ! pas chouette .....:hein:


----------

